# Newly arrived construction workers in christchurch



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there!

We are moving to Christchurch in May & would like to hear from anyone involved in construction in and around Christchurch.

We are from Northern Ireland and our recruitment agency claim to have sent out over 500 people this year already.We would love to hear from someone about what its like. 

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mackers26 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We are moving to Christchurch in May & would like to hear from anyone involved in construction in and around Christchurch.
> 
> ...


Hi mackers26,

Not sure I would believe the hype. I'd take that with a pinch of salt.
I was in Christchurch the week before Xmas and in all honesty the only things going on in the city centre is demolition and clearing in readiness for the big rebuild.
There's still a heck of a lot to do demolition wise - around 4000 building yet to be done so if the recruitment agency has already sent 500 personnel they must all be in the demolition / clearing up business.
There wasn't any building work going on and I didn't even see much going on outside of town with people's houses. Think they're all waiting for insurance payouts etc.
It's only 2yrs since it happened and its a 10 year development programme.

As a place Christchurch is fantastic, beautiful, lots to do, lots going on, nice beach out at Sumner Bay, lovely countryside and very good golf courses! Excellent temporary "container" shopping centre in the city.
I have a mate emigrating there April 1st.
We in Wellington so will be regular visitors 

Cheers


----------



## TILLY BEAR (Feb 14, 2011)

*canstaff*



mackers26 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We are moving to Christchurch in May & would like to hear from anyone involved in construction in and around Christchurch.
> 
> ...


Hi Mackers26
we too are in the process of moving to Christchurch through Canstaff just waiting on job offers now,Had the interview in Feb in Dublin how far along are you in the process have you received a job offer and if so how long after the interview did you get it?


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

TILLY BEAR said:


> Hi Mackers26
> we too are in the process of moving to Christchurch through Canstaff just waiting on job offers now,Had the interview in Feb in Dublin how far along are you in the process have you received a job offer and if so how long after the interview did you get it?


Hi Tilly Bear

I only had my interview on the 25th of Feb but they have told me i'm "through to the next stage of program". I still have a few documents to upload but the next stage is the search the job search. How have you found working with Canstaff? I hear mixed reports about them!


----------



## TILLY BEAR (Feb 14, 2011)

*hi*



mackers26 said:


> Hi Tilly Bear
> 
> I only had my interview on the 25th of Feb but they have told me i'm "through to the next stage of program". I still have a few documents to upload but the next stage is the search the job search. How have you found working with Canstaff? I hear mixed reports about t
> hem!



Hi yes we got told they were putting us through but haven't heard any more since. I've only heard good things about them except for Marks story and I know the process is slow....

We are hoping to hear about job offers now all our paperwork is uploaded and ready to go where bouts ye headin we were told Christchurch? Have ye had the medicals done?


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

TILLY BEAR said:


> Hi yes we got told they were putting us through but haven't heard any more since. I've only heard good things about them except for Marks story and I know the process is slow....
> 
> We are hoping to hear about job offers now all our paperwork is uploaded and ready to go where bouts ye headin we were told Christchurch? Have ye had the medicals done?


Hi,
Yes we are going to Christchurch to, not sure what area yet but they said it wil be in the city.
No medicals yet. Canstaff have been great with us so far, very prompt when replying to emails & they seem to be moving us along the process quite quickly but i'm sure it will take a few months yet, which is fine for us as we have a lot of things to sort out our end (renting our house etc). If you don't mind me asking, what do you's do & do you's have kids? I'm a joiner, my wife works in our local hospital & we have 2 boys aged 3 & 18 months.


----------



## TILLY BEAR (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Mackers ive sent you a pm!


----------

